# Help me pick for hubby - specialized, giant or diamondback models - read inside!



## aimcat (Mar 8, 2011)

Need help - specialized crosstrail versus giant roam versus Diamondback trace comp

Im trying to narrow my husband's bike choice down...he likes all of these but we know nothing about the components so here are the models with price break down...which is the best deal for the money?

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/...am/7507/44080/ - Giant Roam 1 690 total

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/....2/7507/44081/ - Roam 2 550 total

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...=Path/Gravel - Crosstrail sport - 650

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850665&cp=2367438.2367824.2712461 - 550


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My votes*

#1: Giant Roam 1
#2: Specialized Crosstrail Sport
#3: Giant Roam 2
#4: Diamondback Trace

My opinion comes strickly from looking over the components that each bike comes with. At the price point that you're shopping in, most bikes are in the same range. But, IMHO, the bike geek in me looked over the components on them all and came up with this ranking.

I hope he enjoys which ever he chooses.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

my list is the same as Mellow Yellow... 

i'd say the Roam 1 is obviously better, the other 3 are very similar but the diamondback would be my last choice but thats just me


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely agree with Mellow about making the DB from Dick's choice #4. A 75mm travel Suntour fork with 28mm stanchions isn't going to cut it on any particular rough singletrack. You don't mention what kind of trails your husband will be riding but its not a bad idea to buy a little more bike than you're originally planning to give hima little more flexibility in his trail choices.

The fact that it's from a bigbox store doesn't instill confidence either.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd HIGHLY recommend one of the Giant bikes. I have a Roam 2, and it is an awesome bike - very fast, and a great price for the money. Its like a 29er with skinnier tires. If you can afford the extra $100, get the Roam 1, as it has disc brakes and a higher component group, but even with V Brakes, the Roam 2 stops quite well. I just took mine in for its initial 100 mile tune up, and there was hardly anything that needed to be tuned - the bike has held up great so far. You can take it off road too!


----------



## aimcat (Mar 8, 2011)

Great to hear that you love the roam - I am pretty sure thats the bike im going with....
Another question i have is i noticed the giant roam has 700x40 tires and the crosstrail has 700x45....is that a huge difference?

Also on your roam what size did you get...they only have a medium in stock for my husband...hes 6'0 with average legs and torso...so wondering if that will work....


----------



## Willie F Russell (Mar 11, 2011)

my list is the same as Mellow Yellow and highwaystreets


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

aimcat said:


> Another question i have is i noticed the giant roam has 700x40 tires and the crosstrail has 700x45....is that a huge difference?
> 
> Also on your roam what size did you get...they only have a medium in stock for my husband...hes 6'0 with average legs and torso...so wondering if that will work....


I'm not sure about the tires, but I don't think it will make a very big difference. I purchased the medium Rome, but I'm also just over 5'7 - technically the medium is a little big for me but I like my bikes to run a little big, but in his case, I wouldn't recommend going smaller than a large. I'd say you would be better off with the Specialized if sizing is the issue, because that's the most important factor in buying a bike - that it fits right.


----------



## Just Another John (Apr 29, 2011)

Just saw this thread and wanted to add my 2pennies:

I just bought the Diamondback Trace from Performance Bicycles which is a step above a sporting good store but a notch below a LBS but the DB Trace was a PB 'exclusive' that's slightly different from the ones found at LBS or on DB own website. Same component as the basic Trace but with the mechanical disc brakes with the shock without the lockout and a nice paintjob.

I got mine for $350+ tax which was still below $400 which I thought was a bargain.

I got the DB Trace as a re-entry level / work out bike in hopes of getting conditioned enough and develop the skill to get an offroad oriented mountain bike by the end of the year but I do have previous years of mountain bike experience to compare the Trace with ...90's era Klein Pinnacel, Attitude, Rascal, Spec Stumpjumper, Trek, Diamondback Apex, GT Xiang Xang(?) ...

To make a long story short, if you only want to spend $400, the Trace is fine for what it is. It's easy to ride on the street at a recreational pace and quite comfortable and it's manageable on gravel trails with a mix of rock gardens, ruts, small obstacles and the 700c x 40 tires makes it also easy to keep a pace but you will quickly realize at some point it's better to go around certain rough paths rather than to challenge it with this bicycle compared to a mt bike. Sure, you can do it and maybe the bike can but the back of your mind, you wonder what's going to break on the bicycle. 

Shifting is okay which I had to adjust it myself and now better. The disc brakes work okay only because the DB Trace doesn't move briskly to even close to being 'fast'. The front suspension on mine doesn't have a lock out which is fine only because I wanted it for comfort more than performance at first but now I want a little more performance which I am looking to upgrade. I'm even thinking about ridding the suspension fork and just get a rigid and shave some weight

Don't get me wrong. I enjoy and kind of love this funky little bike for less than $400 but I definitely would not spend more than that. 

I look at the Trace as my do-it all beat up old pick up truck that I can take anyplace, park it with the doors unlocked in a bad neighborhood and still nobody wants to get near it, listening to AM station with the speakers blown out. Some people may find that disgusting but heck, that's what I drive anyways


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10871430

Diamondback Men's Response Sport Mountain Bicycle 2011

$450.

Learn on it. Beat on it. Kick it. Kiss it. Ride it. It can handle it.


----------



## Bighabeast5 (May 16, 2013)

I have the Roam 1 with the 40 tires.I live right on a rail trail,trail head. I bought the Roam because I like to ride the trail than get onto the roads,during the same ride. In 1999 ,I took a street bike,changed out the drop handle bars with a mountain bike flat bar.Experimented with the narrowest tires that would allow me to ride on the rail trail with confidence.The Giant Roam 1 with the 40's does this for me now.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Giant


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

2 years ago this advice would have been relevant!


----------

